# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Fjalor anglisht shqip

## qyfyri

Created as a qyfyresque explanation of my Albanian:


Veterrjedhje (n)  A process by which ones internal fluidity ceases to exist due to paranoiac influences that force open the gates of self.
Shtatrrjedhje  see Vetrrjedhje

Pershpirtshem (adj)  self-induced state of lunatic consciousness.  The perfect form of jovial acquiescence.

Zhgjenderr (n)  A perpetual nightmarish vision, real, poignant, rapid and esthetically nauseating.  Note:  First used by father Gjergj Fishta

Zvetenim  (n)  the loss of ones illuminated pathways, a blackout of the conscious, the true form of human failure.

Percudnim (n)  the annihilation of human contact, meaning, purpose (or lack of).  The stubborn and continuous recreation of evolution to portray the bestial conversion of animal to human.

Dënesë (n)  the mourning for the demise of a fleeting treasure.  A never ending ~ can conclude in a vaj, a notion that beautifies and trivializes ~.

Vajtoce (n)  a professional executioner of countless dënesë, a hired assassin of human indifference.

Tejqendersoj (V)  to lack a center, to wander about aimlessly seeking nothing but the center point of your trajectory.

Dyzim (n)  to reluctantly subscribe ones actions to a vague notion while lamenting the choice vocally.

----------


## nimf

me leje...

a nimfanesque unscrambling of the qyfaresque explanation:  a sober (!) Albanian- English cant used by qyfyri and his other selves to overwhelm the reader's curiousness and project alteration in our small repetitional community :p

----------


## katana

wa po ti paske ecur goxha, sot ne dreke kishe vetem 3 fjale. mire vazhdo

----------


## Henri

What is curiousness?
what is cant used?

(Marga)

----------


## katana

are you one of her alter egos, or is she one of yours?

----------


## Henri

she is just my lover... we complete each other...

meqe jemi tek fjaloret, çdo me thene permbushje?

Henri qe s'lindi ne epoken e trurit

----------


## qyfyri

Permbushje (n)  the act of overflowing oneself with the matter of oneself.  The saturation of all spiritual bubbles, no matter how trivial, with the stuff of unconventional joy.

Makth (n)  the core particle that whirls rapidly around itself to create nightmarish visions.  ~ is a quintessential part of zhgjanderr.  Many ~e constitute a zhgjander although the existence of a single ~ does not presuppose the apparition of a zhgjanderr.

Gjoksore (n)  the smooth support of the towers of eros. A continuous nuisance to the aroused (s)h-e who is frantically untying the ~ to get a nibble of the craters dormant head.

Shkaperthim (n)  the internal combustion of all matter of certain importance.  The body goes through a shrill dolorous mutation of its shaped senses.  ~ is a rare occurrence, though never to be underestimated.

Kaplon (v)  reflexive verb indicating the encompassing of all thats prone to human sensitivity.  The perfect ~im is one that is sudden and comprehensive, never exposing any bit of its human host.

Hicmosgje (n) the absolute nothing.  The reiterated sense of barrenness.  When someone uses ~ as an answer to a simple question suicidal tendencies might be looming about.

Qelibar (adj) gauging the degree of purity in the human animal.  This is the equivalent of the absolute zero, a state of limpidness that has never been achieved.  Purely theoretical.

----------


## qyfyri

Shtojzovalle (n) 
Fatë
 an elusive creature of pristine society.  She is   neither an angel nor an instrument of evil, simply a human hybrid blessed with the powers of a goddess.  It is important to note that often linguists confuse ~ for a hyjneshe or perendeshe.  She is neither of those.  Her existence is not omnipotent and she is by no means omnipresent.  Her scent cannot be compared to blood-thirsty deities! 	

Zhdervjellesi (n)  the trait of a being that has acquired some sense of acquiescence.  In modern Albanian society ~ was commonly used to characterize socialites, delicate thieves and careerists of multiple colors, thus the negative connotation of ~ has its origins in the cultural background of an isolated society.

Shterpe (adj)  barren, unprolific and mule-like humans that are taunted by their lack of procreational abilities.  The wasteland of creation.  Many fathom this to be the habitat of wild absconded truths that proved to be hollow.

----------


## katana

dearest daddy

----------

